
Try an iPhone-optimized Web app: Simple Shopping List.  (Best viewed with Safari.) - toffer
http://onetrip.org/index.php
======
pg
Ug, this is like the bad old days of 1995 when people made sites that said
"Best Viewed with Netscape." I thought that was gone forever, along with
splash pages and "under construction" gifs.

~~~
npk
Safari is the same web browser that the iPhone uses. Because the site is
optimized for the iPhone, it only needs to work on Safari.

Anyhow, I tried the app out, and I can't decide if it's really useful.

~~~
pg
Really, it only needs to work on Safari? What if someone, say, posted it to a
site that links to newly launched applications? Might it not then be
convenient if the app worked for whatever browser the users following those
links were using?

------
davidw
Can't anyone with enough money for an iphone just "send the help to pop 'round
to the grocer's and fetch me a few things" ?

Kidding aside, I still think my shopping list app is better in that you don't
use the phone to input the list:

<http://shoplist.dedasys.com>

